# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Camarões >  Palaemon Serratus

## Julio Macieira

_


Palaemon Serratus_

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
  Este camarão é da nossa costa,será que se adapta a um aqua de recife?

----------


## NunoAlexandre

bem aclimatizado sim tenho 4 ha 1ano no meu reef

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
  Apanhei uns quantos na praia das avencas e acho que eles têm o comportamento dos lismatas amboinenses e debelius,que é quando ponho a mão no aqua eles vêm todos para a minha mão para a limparem.

----------


## Diogo Matias

Nestas férias encontrei umas boas centenas destes invertebrados nas poças deixadas pela maré-baixa. Acho que umas fotos deles na natureza podem completar este tópico.

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas, eu nao tenho sido muito feliz com este tipo de camarões, ja apanhei uns 6 e morreram todos passado meses, nao sei se por aclimatização, se o meu ofiuro tratou deles...tirando um camarão muito pequenino que o vi à mais de 1 mes mas nao introduzo camarões à mais de 3meses portanto esse resistiu, não sei agora é se ainda está vivo!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Há alguns meses trouxe dois pequenitos (tipo 1 a 2 cm). Entretanto parece-me que só um vingou. Mas este que se adaptou está agora enorme, praí uns 4 a 5 cm e aparenta ser bastante activo e saudável.  :SbOk:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

aqui no Algarve como as aguas so mais quentes eles se aguentam muito bem tenho algumas centenas(tamanho de artemia) deles no refugio para o meu petrois sem problemas

----------


## Diogo Matias

Eles devem aguentar bem a temperatura de reef. 
Nas poças da maré a temperatura pode atingir 30ºC com facilidade, e eles aguentam!

----------


## helder_lima

Boas pessoal RF, 

Tenho 8 à mais de um mês e ate agora tudo bem e para comer são uns mestres :SbSourire2: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, no Algarve vi bastantes nessas lagoas das rochas, mas eram pequenos, na Arrábida também vi vários mas já era camarão quase comestivel, só que a água estava a 17ºc...

Tive 3 dado por um membro do forum, um saltou fora do aqua, um desapareceu e outro ainda resiste como fica aqui na foto.

Cumps.

----------


## Helio Quintas

Boas,já agora para dar uma continuidade a este topico,faz hoje 3 dias,sai do trabalho e decidi vir a casa buscar uns covos e apanhar uns camaroes da nossa costa para ver se este topico tinha alguma veracidade...e não é que tem?lol,apanhei uma boa quantia,escolhi os melhores ou pelo menos os mais interessantes pra mim,passei-os por 3 temperaturas de agua diferentes,e escolhi 6 (já a pensar que alguns iriam morrer),e escolhi 3 completamente transparentes,todos eles tipo quase 5cm,e 3 vermelhos vivos,mas mais pequenos,morreu-me um de cada na mesma noite passado 1 hora,os outros lá estão todos cheios de vida,já se habituaram á hora de comer e é ve-los a acartar comida qual gajo esfomeado,assim que ponho granulado vejo-os a catar cerca de 5/6/7 pedaços e vao comer no buraco lol,são terriveis...pode ser que me safe!
Obrigado pela dica!

----------


## Pedro Vidal

> Apanhei uns quantos na praia das avencas e acho que eles têm o comportamento dos lismatas amboinenses e debelius,que é quando ponho a mão no aqua eles vêm todos para a minha mão para a limparem.


Os camarões da tua foto não são Paleamon serratus (que crescem 11 cm), mas sim Paleamon elegans (que crescem à volta de 6 cm), também têm aspecto diferente, nota-se melhor em adultos. As restantes fotos dos ultimos posts são sim Paleamon serratus.

vejo que alguns se queixam de lhes terem morrido: Estes camarões são muito resistentes, se algum camarão vos morreu, é porque fizeram um muito mau trabalho de adaptação. Muito mau (e não simplesmente mau) pelo simples facto que esses camarões são extremamente resistentes. Em água salgada o problema maior será a variação de salinidade (devido a uma adaptação muito mal feita), e não a temperatura e deverá ter sido isso que matou os camarões de alguns de vocês.

cumps

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Eu tenho 2 no aquário de quarentena e eles resistem 3 ou 4 semanas a 1,011.

----------


## Hugo Sequeira

Tenho 6 P.Elegans no aquário há uns 6meses...foram aliás os primeiros habitantes! Tem-se aguentado bem...e 2 deles até já andaram com ovos!

----------

